# 89 F350 Good and Bad for plowing??



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

I am also looking at a 1989 F350 Siingle Cab

460 Engine
Auto Trans
89K Miles
new plugs/wires
New Exhaust
New Brake lines
8' Meyers Blade, banged up, but everything works 
minor Body rust
No frame issues


Says it runs like a beast, no problems

$2800 He is asking for....

Besides gas guzzling, is there any other issues I whold look for??

Would this make a good commercial and residential plow truck?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

if it has the c6 auto trans with 4.10 gears it is the ultimate workhorse. the e4od auto overdrive trans and 3.55 gears are better for highway driving, but for around town, the c6 and 4.10's are the best. 

that truck has a kingpin dana 60 front axle. the front end on a full size truck doesn't get anymore bullet proof than that (from the factory). 

aside from body/frame rust, check the spring hangers, oil pan, and radiator support. these are common rust/rot spots on these trucks.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

That's a great price JUMP ON IT ! Find out what he's done to it to get it ready for this winter. Make sure the fluids and filters have been changed on schedule. On the surface this looks like a great deal. Just look for leaks and disfunctions with all the systems on the truck. Ask questions here. We are here to help. Just be aware that some plow trucks are being sold for a reason. Something may be close to failure. Give it a good test drive for an hour or more. The owner get's hinkie about a good test drive BEWARE! It may have a problem?


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Good price on a tough truck. Just expect to have to throw some parts at it. It is 21 years old.......


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks guys

I appreciate the Help.

The guy who is selling it now really deos not know much about the truck, except that is starts right up, runs good and the plow all works but he has never used it. He has owned the truck for a year and I think he is a young buck....

He said that the brakes were done and tune up and Brake lines are new. Some rust on it, but not a lot...

Here are some pics I have of the truck. I am just trying to make a good decison and find a solid plow truck this year...


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

More pics.....


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

New exhaust? Must be the pic was taken before the exhaust was put on. Looks like a tough older truck. I wouldn't be afraid as long as it runs decent.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

If she runs good, it would be worth it. Good rubber by the looks of it, that's a plus.


----------



## Nismothunder (Jul 30, 2010)

looks solid,the seats are outa a van but it all looks good.The fact that a younger guy owned it kinda scares me though,it probly has 180k on it to since on those year fords they didnt had a slot for hundred thousands.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

If you are prepared to toss some money at it as needed and it looks solid to you, I'd go for it. Looks like a good deal from the pics. The "exhaust" does not look "new" to me. Maybe its new to the truck lol


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Did you buy it? I would of for that price. Looks like it would do the job with a few parts added. Being an F-350 it's built real tough!


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Guys

The exhaust in the pic was not done yet, LOL

I wanted to go see it today but the Brake line broke on one of the front wheels. The kids Dad owns it now and has not had time to repair it yet. I told him that when I get there(1 hour away) I will be test driving it and hooknig the plow up to check everything,so email me when it's all ready to go,so I don't waist my time.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

SOOO.

I went and checked the truck out today. It has been sitting a bit and the tires are not that great on it, probably needs a new set. It actualy started right up and sounded great. The exhaust needs to be finished to the back and one of the brake lines need to be fixed for it to drive anywhere. All the guages worked good and you could tell it just had a tune up and new thermostat replaced. The body of the truck needed some work around the cab area, it was starting to rust in the corners and I could see some holes through the inside of teh floor near the door jams. Frame looked like just surface rust. The blade all looked like it worked with a new pump sylinoid, the blade itslelf was rusting and had some holes in it and looked weak....

I decided to pass on it right now and keep looking????


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Keep in mind, a lot of times when a plow truck is for sale it may need work. In fact most need a lot of parts and work. They are rode hard and put away wet! So they have had a hard life. They reach a point where the owner does not want to fix it. Your better off to buy a non-plow truck and have a plow installed. The beauty of an older 90's truck is you can piece a system together. Truck side mount and wiring here, pump and blade there, new cheap head lights off the Internet. There are places around that will install a used system for you.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Guys

I ended up buying an 87 F250, 351W, 89K with 8' Western Pro plow for $2K. It runs rough, but did a tune up, has a little rust issue in Drivers floor, which I just cut out over the weekend, and the plow is the old Cable Control Mark 3 type, works but needs some adjusting. I think with $500 I will have a solid plow truck for the winter...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Post up some pics of it when you get a chance!


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

DeereFarmer;1098440 said:


> Post up some pics of it when you get a chance!


Here is a pic from when I brought it home. I will get more of some detail and the plow when I get it out of the back and finish the floor work up.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks good. That must have been a heavy load on the U-Haul car trailer lol.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

That's worth $2k with a plow. It still has the $90 OEM hub caps too on each wheel. For $2K around my area you lucky it will go into 4X4 without a hammer..


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Yea UHAUL actually gave me the wrong trailer. I pulled it off the trailer about 30 min outside of where I picked it up, it was swaying way to much behind my Tahoe  I had the wife and kid in the car and did not feel like putting them in Jeopardy and making the 6 PM news. Then the truck would not run righ on the highway ( BAD GAS) from sitting all summer. It has some carb issues, I did a tune up and got it running better, but still wants top stall when I throw it in gear sometimes and I had to cut more rust out of the floor then expected, but will try and throw some new metal in the floor this weekend with a mig welder. The rest of the truck is solid,plow is solid, just needs some adjusting of the old style Mark 3 pump and cables....


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks very worth the money and time.


----------



## 01lariat (Feb 29, 2008)

The F350 would have been my choice. The F350 had the best potential over all as far as the truck goes. God help me if one that vintage popped up and I had some cash in hand. I'd have to have it. Don't get me wrong, the F250 is a good truck (had my share), but it isn't a F350. Todays SD there isn't a leap between the two, but back then it was everything.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

The F350 looked nicer in the pic, but I did not Need the 460, the floors and cab corners were bad on both sides, and the plow had holes all over it. I paid 500 less for the F250, smaller engine, but plenty for plowing, solid western blade, needed a tune up and driver side floor part re-done.I think I made the right choice. I already wripped off the ugly running boards and the truck looks 100% better


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

If you have problems with it, just ask questions. I can help you with a lot of it. I owned one for 10 years and did a lot to it and solved many problems. One thing you need to do is make sure the front brakes are clean and greased. The pins that hold on the calipers need to be clean and greased with caliper grease. The chrome pins need to be rust free, or cleaned till they are. The channels they fit in need to be wire brushed and clean too. They need to be done spring and fall every year. If you don't they will freeze up and only one surface will get braking on each wheel. Back brakes last forever after they are done. Clean ALL the ground wire connections under the hood and protect them with DIELECTRIC GREASE, a very important procedure.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

i just bought a 88 f350 4x4 dually to replace my rotted out/ bad tranny 88 1 ton 4x4 dump as the cab was rusted out and tranny was bad for $1,900.

These trucks are great for plowing with the 460's in them. Gas mileage does suck, but is better at plowing deep wet snows than a small block.
yours is a great deal with a blade and looks clean.


----------

